# 1994 GRAVELY G16 with sears kwik way loader



## shippashaft (Sep 12, 2010)

Heres a pic of my 1994 G with an older sears loader i fabbed up on it with a belt driven pump set up and a plow from my walk behind. I also had a new 42 inch bucket rolled up and i welded it together for it . It works very nice and fast also has some power too.


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice job. It would work really good in tight, small yards where you had to stake the snow. You might want to load those tires and add wheel weights and chains.


----------

